# Sadzīves tehnika >  met pusautomāta slēdzis

## simistors

Varbūt kāds var apskaidrot šī slēdža darbības principu ? varbūt kādam ir datu lapa šim verķim? slēdzis ir ar piecām sekcijām un astoņām pozicijām (7 un off).rotary switch breter iec408,vde0660,bs5419. katrā sekcijā ir divi kontaktu pāri un uz ass ir 10 kulaciņi. 

slēdzis pie manis atceļojis izjauktā veidā.... tāpēc gribu izprast, kurš kontakts ar kuru savienojas. varbūt izdosies piemeklēt analogu, vai piemeistarot citu galetnieku...  šoreiz jebkurš viedoklis netiks smādēts.

----------


## abergs

Ar līdzīgu ''unikumu'' nācies ķimerēties čehu viennažos, tikai tiem bija 22 (vai 24) kontaktu pāri. Varbūt līdzēs:
http://www.krausnaimer.com/Countries...5A_menue.html#

----------


## simistors

Paldies, man sanāk 20 kontakti, (10 pāri) 8 pozīcijas un 360 pagr lenķis. Studēsim- pīpēsim.... tik baigā škrobe, ka tie itālieši uztaisa slēdzi bez datu lapas..

----------

